# My second Z scale project



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

It's been a while since I did my last Z scale project. I didn't want to get out of practice, so here's my second project. Again, I used our N scale plans and 
reduced. The small trees immediately behind the houses are alder seeds painted with green acrylic.


----------



## Hondarado (Nov 24, 2012)

Great job ..love the Trees...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

*Z scale*

Thanks. I think the trees would work for N and HO as shrubs. I collected about 100 of them, so you can expect to see them show up in future projects.
TC
www.ScaleModelPlans.com


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TC,

That's fabulous! Ol' Lincoln really puts the incredibly tiny size and detail into perspective. Great work!

TJ


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

tjcruiser said:


> TC,
> 
> That's fabulous! Ol' Lincoln really puts the incredibly tiny size and detail into perspective. Great work!
> 
> TJ



I think the houses are ho scale and he just made a big penny 


nice work we both said wow thats small


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

*Z scale or conspiracy, that is the question...*

You caught me, midlifekrisiz! These extra large pennies keep getting caught in the vending machines! :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

midlifekrisiz said:


> I think the houses are ho scale and he just made a big penny


Love that one! Quite funny! :thumbsup:


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

And I thought N scale was small.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That's really a chocolate penny wrapped in copper-colored foil...


----------

